# Good resource for Alpha standard potentiometers in Ontario or Canada?



## taskforcestudios (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey guys,

I've checked the local electronics shops and their selection is generally CRAP for pots. I would like to get a few Alpha standard potentiometers for an amp build I am working on right now.

These are what I need: http://www.turretboards.com/guitar_amplifier_potentiomers_alpha_24.html

I don't really want to order from Watts, because shipping is pricey and it takes a looonnnng time to get here.

Any tips on places/people in Ontario/the GTA that might have these, or at least something equally as good?

Thanks,
-Brian


----------



## madkatb (May 14, 2009)

*Good resource for Alpha standard potentiometers in Ontario*

These guys have a pretty good selection of everything. Their web page says they have Alpha pots.

http://creatroninc.com/products.php?CategoryID=123


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

just got some from StewMac..............


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Isn't Wild Bill in Stoney Creek? He might have some or know a source. I don't mean to speak for him and he probably uses the good stuff anyhow-PEC's.


----------



## megadan (Feb 5, 2006)

Try 
http://www.a1parts.ca


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They're not in Canada, but I just made a big order with pedalpartsplus. They were courteous, good communication, and USPS Priority International on a $200 order was only $11. They are very reasonably priced too.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Another pretty good place for guitar parts and lutherie tools is George Heinl & Co in Toronto. They're a violin shop first but have a pretty good selection of guitar parts as well as some great tools. Talk to Gary. Great guy to deal with and some of the fastest shipping I've ever experienced!

http://www.georgeheinl.com/


----------

